# thank you



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

2 weeks ago we were in braubach , just below koblenz on the rhein , i was taken ill and ended up in hospital , ok now , i would like to thank the 2 british m -homers who offered my wife help . the first person , hearing i was unwell came to see if my wife needed help with anything , on the day of he left another brit camper pulled in , before he left he informed the the guy of my wifes plight ,and he took up the task of making sure she was ok , thank you very much , baz


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Baz!

What a wonderful community spirit there is between motorhomers, even in distant lands! 8) Well done from me, to those involved. 

I'm pleased you're well now.


----------

